# Nothing here yet!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Move along, nothing to see here.......................................yet.



















To Be Continued..........................................................................Maybe...................................................If I Get The Right Email Replies From Vendors........................And Luck Persists................................................????????


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Your posts might be overvalued. But they are still funny!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Ohh snap I want to know what this is all about!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

"Unnerstand no ebil" LOL. You and the cats Warren!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the cats, and with the 4 we have......if I was a bit more quick-wittd , I might could come up with something clever.....but, alas, that is not the question!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Meow?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cat bombs from down under! Now, where did I bury that home fallout shelter????


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Cat bombs from down under! Now, where did I bury that home fallout shelter????


I could not resist.....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tuned in! Warren has seemed a little more "off" than normal...so this should be good! ound:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!! Vendors have confirmed that this is possible. Tic Toc, Tic Toc................:mischief:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is fun....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Why cant I stop!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

primetime76 said:


>


Warren, That one's avatar worthy!!

No good can come out of all this!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!! Vendors have confirmed that this is possible. Tic Toc, Tic Toc................:mischief:


you outsourcing your bombs now??


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> you outsourcing your bombs now??


We cant mention vendors here so instead I am doing a little outsaucing. Hahahaaaaaa.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> We cant mention vendors here so instead I am doing a little outsaucing. Hahahaaaaaa.


are you vegimiting the bombs again?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> are you vegimiting the bombs again?


You could say I'm "australianising" them. LOL


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You could say I'm "australianising" them. LOL


makes you wonder what it was made with before 1923....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Empty your bloody inbox Jason! Strewth! :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> We cant mention vendors here so instead I am doing a little outsaucing. Hahahaaaaaa.


 Tomato outsaucing by any chance? I understand you can't get it locally any more, thanks to Heinz ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Tomato outsaucing by any chance? I understand you can't get it locally any more, thanks to Heinz ...


Ah but Heinz are making it in New Zealand, where the sheep are nervous & the men "saucy" so we should be right. Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Something here now, well, there anyway. 1 down, three to go. :mischief::target:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Speaking from experience, Warren packs a punch. Go get 'em mate!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread and herf's thread in this section have made me laugh more tonight on Puff then i have in a while!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaunting from "Down Unda"........ = "Under-taunting!" :nod:

hint; 
Think... 6' under!
Think ... Undertaker! :fear:

Bee Afwaid! 
....... Bee Berry Afwaid! :bolt:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wallbright said:


>


 Deviouscat must protect sauces!











mcgreggor57 said:


> Speaking from experience, Warren packs a punch. Go get 'em mate!


 But there are no "punch" marcas involved. ound: ound: ound: :mischief:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Deviouscat must protect sauces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a certain member of this forum that just received a 2009 ten count box. He stated in PM that they are the best smelling smokes he owns. No need for him to post up but there are three more targets that will enjoy similar bombage in the next few months. Dammit! I let you all in on the secret. *Slaps self* :mischief:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

This thread is reminding me of a TV show....Im sure it was on in way down underland!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

5point0 said:


> This thread is reminding me of a TV show....Im sure it was on in way down underland!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ahhh but that show was cigar related. Well, slightly anyway. ound:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yesssss it was! :nod:

They had authentic genuine Cuban Crepe Rollers and everything! :cb

Thanks for the fun thread, scary bomb and terrific terror Warzy! :wave:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Ahhh but that show was cigar related. Well, slightly anyway. ound:





fiddlegrin said:


> Yesssss it was! :nod:
> 
> They had authentic genuine Cuban Crepe Rollers and everything! :cb
> 
> Thanks for the fun thread, scary bomb and terrific terror Warzy! :wave:


"It's the Dominicans! They rolled them too tight!"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have no idea what's goin' on...


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have no idea what's goin' on...


you and me both Derek... I iz cornfuzed!:ask::noidea:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Matt4370 said:


> you and me both Derek... I iz cornfuzed!:ask::noidea:


Confusion is good as it makes you think.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Ah but Heinz are making it in New Zealand, where the sheep are nervous & the men "saucy" so we should be right. Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Warren, do you know why the sheep herders wear rubber wellies that go up to their knees.......its so the sheep can't run away!!LOL


----------

